# Just added a powerhead



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I just added a powerhead to my RBP 55 G. Man I should have done it long ago. They are much more active with it. Does everyone leave there's on all the time or only at certain times. I was thinking about turning it off at night.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Most leave it on all the time if they use powerheads and you leave it on the highest setting.


----------



## RHOMKILLA (Feb 22, 2003)

I have an 802 Power Head with a quick filter on it. I leave it running 24:7 
My rbps dont mind it at all.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

_Moved to Equipment questions._


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Mine are on a wavemaker. Off at night

MAD


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

mine are on 24/7 because I have wet dry filters


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Mine runs when I'm at work: when I get home, and during the weekends, my reds have some spare time (besides that, it's pretty damn noisy, and it causes the glass it's attached to, to resonate, which results in an extremely annoying vibrating sound














)


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Mine is on all the time too!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Mines is on a timer... They dont hate it, they dunt care for it. Just go about their daily routine.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Powerheads are great :smile:


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

my spilo used to like it. just faced the current all day. now my my sh is using it and they can careless. as long as they are fed they are happy


----------

